# Probleme mit emerge --update world

## markus.streit

nachdem ich einen "emerge --sync" gemacht habe wollte ich "emerge --update world" ausführen und erhalte folgende Meldungen:

```
Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

... done!

!!! Error: the >=sys-fs/udev-089 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

udev-089 ist aber nicht installiert, auch coldplug nicht. 

```
merge --pretend udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-104-r13
```

sys-fs/udev-104-r13 ist installiert.

kann mir jemand sagen was ich machen soll um mein System zu aktualisieren?

----------

## s.hase

Hi!

Was sagt den "emerge -upvtD world"?

Gruss

Sebastian

----------

## markus.streit

zuerst erscheind die Meldung "Problems have been detected with your world file, anschliessend eine lange Liste von Packages. Am Schluss erscheinen die Blockierungen:

```
emerge -upvtD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

... done!

[nomerge      ] kde-base/korganizer-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

....

...........

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-104-r13)

[blocks B     ] =app-dicts/aspell-en-0.5* (is blocking app-text/aspell-0.60.5)

[blocks B     ] dev-php5/pecl-zip (is blocking dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)
```

----------

## SinoTech

 *markus.streit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Kurze Antwort:

Deinstalliere "coldplug" und gut ist.

Lange Antwort:

"udev" übernimmt mittlerweile die Funktionalität von "coldplug", ergo kannst du "coldplug" deinstallieren.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## markus.streit

das ist ja gerade mein Problem, coldplug ist nicht installiert, wie nachfolgender Code zeigt

```
emerge --search coldplug

Searching...

[ Results for search key : coldplug ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-apps/coldplug

      Latest version available: 20040920-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net

      Description:   coldplug init.d program to load modules at bootime

      License:       GPL-2
```

Ich vermute, dass ich bei einem frühreren update (als coldplug ersetzt wurde) einen Fehler gemacht habe, welcher mir jetzt diese Probleme bereitet.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> udev-089 ist aber nicht installiert, auch coldplug nicht. 

 

Das sollte also nicht der Fehler sein.

Evtl will ein anderes Programm coldplug als Abhängigkeit haben. Dann, wenn es installiert werden soll, gibt es natürlich einen Block.

Also gib uns mal die gesamte Ausgabe.

Tobi

----------

## markus.streit

hier das komplette Listing:

*gelöscht wg. Unlesbarkeit/Überlänge -- think4urs11

----------

## Finswimmer

Könntest du das bitte nochmal mit der Option --tree durchlaufen lassen?

Und es dann bitte in Code Tags hier reinstellen?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## markus.streit

```
emerge -upvtD world --tree
```

*gelöscht wg. Unlesbarkeit/Überlänge -- think4urs11

----------

## s.hase

 *markus.streit wrote:*   

> emerge -upvtD world --tree

 

"-t" und "--tree" ist identisch. Also nur einmal und dann vor dem world. Du musst das Code-Flag dann aber auch mit "[/code]" schließen!

----------

## markus.streit

Sorry,

```

localhost portage # emerge -upvtD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

... done!

[nomerge      ] kde-base/korganizer-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/certmanager-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10  USE="alsa arts cups fam spell ssl -acl -avahi -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -tiff -utempter -xinerama -zeroconf"

[nomerge      ]     app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0 [0.51.1]

[nomerge      ]      app-text/aspell-0.60.5 [0.50.5-r4] USE="gpm nls%*"

[ebuild  N    ]       app-dicts/aspell-de-0.60_pre20030222  268 kB

[ebuild     U ]        app-text/aspell-0.60.5 [0.50.5-r4] USE="gpm nls%*" 1,714 kB

[ebuild     U ]     app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0 [0.51.1] 179 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.17 [2.2.14] USE="gimpprint jpeg png python svg -aalib (-altivec) -debug -doc -gtkhtml (-hardened) -lcms -mmx -mng -smp -sse -tiff -wmf"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r1 [2.16.1] USE="zlib -debug -doc -gnome"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3 [1.14.2] USE="bzip2 gnome python -debug -doc (-static%)"

[nomerge      ]    gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3-r1 [2.16.3] USE="hal ipv6 samba ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls"

[ebuild     U ]     gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6 [0.4-r5] USE="-debug -gnome%" 456 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts css dvdr encode flac hal kde mp3 vorbis -debug -ffmpeg -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1 [0.5.7-r3] USE="crypt pcmcia -acpi -debug -dell% -disk-partition% -doc* (-selinux) (-dmi%)"

[ebuild  N    ]   app-misc/hal-info-20070425  106 kB

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1 [0.5.7-r3] USE="crypt pcmcia -acpi -debug -dell% -disk-partition% -doc* (-selinux) (-dmi%)" 1,551 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6 [0.4-r5] USE="-debug -gnome%"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0  USE="X -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]    gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0  USE="esd -debug -doc -static"

[ebuild     U ]     gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3-r1 [2.16.3] USE="hal ipv6 samba ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/goffice-0.2.1  USE="gnome -debug"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.12.1  USE="cups -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]   net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.2 [0.2.0] USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]    net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1 [1.2.6] USE="X dbus jpeg ldap%* nls pam php png ppds samba ssl -slp -tiff"

[ebuild     U ]     dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3 [5.1.6-r6] USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt exif ftp gdbm iconv ipv6 ldap mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spell spl ssl truetype unicode xml zip zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc* -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -fastbuild -fdftk -filter% -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json% -kerberos -ldap-sasl% -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -suhosin% -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip-external% (-apache%) (-filepro%) (-hardenedphp%) (-hyperwave-api%) (-informix%) (-memlimit%) (-ming%) (-sasl%) (-vm-goto%) (-vm-switch%)" 7,262 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.17 [2.2.14] USE="gimpprint jpeg png python svg -aalib (-altivec) -debug -doc -gtkhtml (-hardened) -lcms -mmx -mng -smp -sse -tiff -wmf" 12,795 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r1 [2.16.1] USE="zlib -debug -doc -gnome" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3 [1.14.2] USE="bzip2 gnome python -debug -doc (-static%)" 532 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.2 [0.2.0] USE="-debug" 308 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.4  USE="cairo gtk qt3 qt4"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/qt-4.3.0-r2 [4.1.4-r2] USE="cups dbus%* gif jpeg mysql opengl png ssl%* zlib -accessibility -debug -doc* -examples -firebird -glib% -mng -nas -nis -odbc -pch% -postgres -qt3support% -sqlite -sqlite3% -tiff% -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom%" 40,973 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1 [1.0.20070321] USE="X alsa arts dvd encode esd ftp gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg mad mp3 opengl oss png quicktime real samba sdl truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xv -3dnow -3dnowext -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb% -amrwb% -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvdnav -enca -fbcon -ggi -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmx -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -pnm -radio -rar -rtc -speex -srt -sse -sse2 -ssse3% -svga -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc -zoran (-amr%) (-dvdread%*)" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 7,445 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.17 [2.2.14] USE="gimpprint jpeg png python svg -aalib (-altivec) -debug -doc -gtkhtml (-hardened) -lcms -mmx -mng -smp -sse -tiff -wmf"

[nomerge      ]  media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7  USE="cups foomaticdb gtk nls ppds readline"

[nomerge      ]   net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.20060720 [3.0.2]

[ebuild     U ]    net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720 [3.0.2-r1] USE="cups (-samba%*)" 162 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1 [1.0.20070321] USE="X alsa arts dvd encode esd ftp gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg mad mp3 opengl oss png quicktime real samba sdl truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xv -3dnow -3dnowext -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb% -amrwb% -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvdnav -enca -fbcon -ggi -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmx -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -pnm -radio -rar -rtc -speex -srt -sse -sse2 -ssse3% -svga -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc -zoran (-amr%) (-dvdread%*)" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa"

[ebuild     U ]  net-fs/samba-3.0.24-r3 [3.0.24] USE="cups fam ldap pam python readline -acl -async -automount -caps -doc -examples -kerberos -oav -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind" LINGUAS="-ja -pl" 14 kB

[ebuild     U ]   net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1 [1.2.6] USE="X dbus jpeg ldap%* nls pam php png ppds samba ssl -slp -tiff" 3,534 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.5-r1 [3.5.5] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kwin-3.5.5-r2 [3.5.5-r1] USE="arts xcomposite -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 8 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.6-r1 [1.4.5-r1] USE="arts kde mysql opengl python%* real -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4% -mtp -musicbrainz -njb -noamazon -postgres -visualization -xinerama (-aac%)" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -be% -bg -bn% -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo% -es -et -eu% -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id% -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku% -lo% -lt -mk% -ms -nb -nds% -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss% -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW (-ka%)"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/konqueror-3.5.5  USE="arts java -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts hal ldap samba -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70  USE="-debug" 216 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.6-r1 [1.4.5-r1] USE="arts kde mysql opengl python%* real -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4% -mtp -musicbrainz -njb -noamazon -postgres -visualization -xinerama (-aac%)" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -be% -bg -bn% -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo% -es -et -eu% -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id% -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku% -lo% -lt -mk% -ms -nb -nds% -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss% -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW (-ka%)" 12,951 kB

[nomerge      ] app-office/qbankmanager-0.9.38  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]  net-libs/aqbanking-2.3.2 [2.2.9] USE="hbci kde python qt3 yellownet -chipcard -debug -dtaus -geldkarte -ofx" 4,037 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.1  USE="arts -debug -doc -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -nfs -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hu -is -it -ja -ka -lt -mk -ms -mt -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libkipi-0.1.5 [0.1.4] USE="arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 588 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/korganizer-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kontact-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]     kde-base/libkcal-3.5.5-r1 [3.5.5] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 119 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.6-r1 [1.4.5-r1] USE="arts kde mysql opengl python%* real -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4% -mtp -musicbrainz -njb -noamazon -postgres -visualization -xinerama (-aac%)" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -be% -bg -bn% -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo% -es -et -eu% -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id% -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku% -lo% -lt -mk% -ms -nb -nds% -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss% -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW (-ka%)"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/PyQt-3.17  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 785 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-python/qscintilla-1.5.1  USE="-doc" 711 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3 [3.3.8-r2] USE="cups gif ipv6 mysql opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/jcalendar-1.3.2 [1.2.2] USE="-doc -source% (-jikes%)" 652 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts css dvdr encode flac hal kde mp3 vorbis -debug -ffmpeg -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]  media-video/transcode-1.0.3 [1.0.2-r3] USE="X dvdread gtk iconv%* jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow -a52 (-altivec) -dv -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -xvid" 1,941 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.2.1-r2  USE="cairo opengl -branding -gnome -seamonkey"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ant-1.7.0

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0-r2  USE="-jai -javamail -noantlr -nobcel -nobsf -nocommonslogging -nocommonsnet -nojdepend -nojmf -nojsch -nolog4j -nooro -noregexp -noresolver -noswing -noxalan"

[nomerge      ]    dev-java/ant-trax-1.7.0

[ebuild     U ]     dev-java/xalan-2.7.0-r3 [2.7.0-r2] USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/ant-apache-bsf-1.7.0-r1 [1.7.0] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.2.1-r2  USE="cairo opengl -branding -gnome -seamonkey"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0-r2  USE="-jai -javamail -noantlr -nobcel -nobsf -nocommonslogging -nocommonsnet -nojdepend -nojmf -nojsch -nolog4j -nooro -noregexp -noresolver -noswing -noxalan"

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/ant-jsch-1.7.0-r1

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/jsch-0.1.33 [0.1.30] USE="-doc -examples -source" 260 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1  USE="spell -debug -dia -doc -gnome -inkjar -lcms -mmx -postscript -wmf"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.9 [2.8.3] USE="-accessibility% -debug -doc% -examples%" 8,330 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts hal ldap samba -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 [2.1.22-r1] USE="berkdb crypt gdbm java ldap mysql pam ssl -authdaemond -kerberos -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.2.1 [2.2.0] USE="java kde -gnome" LINGUAS="de -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu (-pt_BR%)" 143,128 kB

[nomerge      ] www-servers/tomcat-5.5.23-r1  USE="-admin -doc -examples -java5 -source -test"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/commons-fileupload-1.2 [1.1.1] USE="-doc -source -test%" 119 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/xalan-2.7.0-r3 [2.7.0-r2] USE="-doc -source"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/xerces-2.8.1  USE="-doc -examples -source"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-java/xml-commons-resolver-1.2 [1.1-r1] USE="-doc -source" 257 kB

[nomerge      ] www-servers/tomcat-5.5.23-r1  USE="-admin -doc -examples -java5 -source -test"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api-5.5.23  USE="-doc -java5 -source"

[nomerge      ]   virtual/jdk-1.4.2

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r15 [1.4.2.03-r12] USE="-doc* (-nsplugin)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] www-servers/tomcat-5.5.23-r1  USE="-admin -doc -examples -java5 -source -test"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/commons-digester-1.7-r2  USE="-doc -examples -source -test"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-java/commons-beanutils-1.6.1-r3 [1.6.1-r2] USE="-doc* -source (-jikes%)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/korganizer-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kaddressbook-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -gnokii -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    kde-base/certmanager-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]     kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.5.4  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]      kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10  USE="alsa arts cups fam spell ssl -acl -avahi -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -tiff -utempter -xinerama -zeroconf"

[ebuild     U ]       net-dns/libidn-0.6.5-r1 [0.5.15] USE="java nls -doc* -emacs -mono%" 2,079 kB

[ebuild     U ]     app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.7-r1 [1.4.6] USE="bzip2 ldap nls readline zlib -bindist -curl -ecc -idea (-selinux) -smartcard -static -usb (-X%*)" LINGUAS="-ru" 3,126 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.1  USE="arts -debug -doc -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -nfs -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hu -is -it -ja -ka -lt -mk -ms -mt -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/lcms-1.15  USE="jpeg python zlib -tiff"

[nomerge      ]   dev-lang/swig-1.3.31  USE="java perl php python -doc -guile -lua -mono -ocaml -pike -ruby -tcl -tk"

[nomerge      ]    dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3 [5.1.6-r6] USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt exif ftp gdbm iconv ipv6 ldap mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spell spl ssl truetype unicode xml zip zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc* -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -fastbuild -fdftk -filter% -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json% -kerberos -ldap-sasl% -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -suhosin% -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip-external% (-apache%) (-filepro%) (-hardenedphp%) (-hyperwave-api%) (-informix%) (-memlimit%) (-ming%) (-sasl%) (-vm-goto%) (-vm-switch%)"

[nomerge      ]     www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2  USE="apache2 doc ldap ssl -debug -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker (-selinux) -static-modules -threads"

[ebuild     U ]      dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12-r1 [0.9.12] USE="berkdb gdbm ldap" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.6_p1-r3 [4.5_p1-r1] USE="X ldap pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 1,005 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0-r2  USE="-jai -javamail -noantlr -nobcel -nobsf -nocommonslogging -nocommonsnet -nojdepend -nojmf -nojsch -nolog4j -nooro -noregexp -noresolver -noswing -noxalan"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ant-commons-net-1.7.0

[nomerge      ]   sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.11  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl"

[ebuild     U ]    dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 [2.0.1-r5] USE="-bindist -gmp -test" 151 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/transcode-1.0.3 [1.0.2-r3] USE="X dvdread gtk iconv%* jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow -a52 (-altivec) -dv -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -xvid"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.10  USE="X alsa encode gtk jpeg lame opengl png vorbis -aac -dv -ffmpeg -mmx -x264"

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13 [2.10.9] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

[nomerge      ]     x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 [1.0.8776-r1] USE="gtk%* (-multilib)"

[ebuild     U ]      media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20070302 [1.0.20051122-r3] 1,075 kB

[nomerge      ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.2.1 [2.2.0] USE="java kde -gnome" LINGUAS="de -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu (-pt_BR%)"

[nomerge      ]  app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r5

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/file-4.21-r1 [4.20-r1] USE="python" 538 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/xalan-2.7.0-r3 [2.7.0-r2] USE="-doc -source"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/javacup-0.10k-r1 [0.10k] USE="-source" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/jakarta-regexp-1.3-r4 [1.3-r2] USE="-doc* -source (-jikes%)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/jsch-0.1.33 [0.1.30] USE="-doc -examples -source"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/jzlib-1.0.7-r1 [1.0.5] USE="-doc* -source (-jikes%)" 50 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.9 [2.8.3] USE="-accessibility% -debug -doc% -examples%"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-cpp/cairomm-1.2.4  USE="-doc -examples" 568 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-python/PyQt-3.17  USE="-debug -doc -examples"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/sip-4.5.2-r1  USE="-debug" 408 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/commons-fileupload-1.2 [1.1.1] USE="-doc -source -test%"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/servletapi-2.3-r3 [2.3-r2] USE="-doc* -source (-jikes%)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] www-servers/tomcat-5.5.23-r1  USE="-admin -doc -examples -java5 -source -test"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/xerces-2.8.1  USE="-doc -examples -source"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-java/xml-commons-external-1.3.04 [1.3.02-r1] USE="-doc -source" 645 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/goffice-0.2.1  USE="gnome -debug"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3 [1.14.2] USE="bzip2 gnome python -debug -doc (-static%)"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-python/pygtk-2.10.4 [2.10.3] USE="opengl -doc -examples%" 1,845 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-python/pycairo-1.4.0 [1.0.2] USE="-examples% (-gtk%*) (-numeric%) (-svg%*)" 469 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6 [0.4-r5] USE="-debug -gnome%"

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.4  USE="-doc" 387 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7  USE="-debug" 403 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.3  USE="-debug -doc" 460 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.10  USE="-debug -doc" 379 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     app-text/iso-codes-0.58  4,322 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/goffice-0.2.1  USE="gnome -debug"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3-r1 [2.16.3] USE="hal ipv6 samba ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls"

[ebuild     U ]    net-misc/neon-0.26.3 [0.26.1-r1] USE="nls ssl zlib -expat -socks5" 771 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kopete-3.5.5-r2  USE="arts crypt ssl -addbookmarks -alias -autoreplace -connectionstatus -contactnotes -debug -gadu -groupwise -highlight -history -irc -jingle -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -latex -netmeeting -nowlistening -sametime -slp -sms -statistics -texteffect -translator -webpresence -winpopup -xinerama -xscreensaver -yahoo"

[nomerge      ]  net-dns/libidn-0.6.5-r1 [0.5.15] USE="java nls -doc* -emacs -mono%"

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/gjdoc-0.7.7-r1  USE="-source -xmldoclet" 714 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3 [1.14.2] USE="bzip2 gnome python -debug -doc (-static%)"

[ebuild     U ]  media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.4-r1 [6.3.0.5] USE="X bzip2 jpeg mpeg perl png truetype xml zlib -doc -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri% -jbig -jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -openexr% -q32% -q8% -tiff -wmf" 5,678 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.6-r1 [1.4.5-r1] USE="arts kde mysql opengl python%* real -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4% -mtp -musicbrainz -njb -noamazon -postgres -visualization -xinerama (-aac%)" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -be% -bg -bn% -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo% -es -et -eu% -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id% -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku% -lo% -lt -mk% -ms -nb -nds% -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss% -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW (-ka%)"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-lang/ruby-1.8.5_p2-r1 [1.8.5_p2] USE="ipv6 -cjk -debug -doc -examples -socks5 -threads -tk" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13 [2.10.9] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama" 14,809 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.20 [0.18-r1] 420 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/pango-1.16.4 [1.14.10] USE="-debug -doc" 1,325 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/cairo-1.4.6 [1.2.4] USE="X glitz svg -debug% -directfb -doc -xcb% (-png%*)" 3,108 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.28 [2.6.27] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -test" 4,606 kB

[ebuild     U ]      dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r4 [2.4.4] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples% -nocxx -nothreads% -tk -ucs2" 9 kB

[ebuild     U ]       sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3 [1.8.3-r2] USE="berkdb" 224 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts hal ldap samba -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1 [2.3.30-r2] USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ipv6 perl readline samba ssl tcpd -debug -kerberos -minimal -odbc -overlays -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 3,707 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]   sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2  USE="java -bootstrap -doc -nocxx -tcl -test" 5,961 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.12 [1.5.0.11] USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin" 48,483 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1 [2.0.31-r5] 25 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.6 [2.0.0.3] USE="-restrict-javascript%" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro% -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 9,595 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/transcode-1.0.3 [1.0.2-r3] USE="X dvdread gtk iconv%* jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow -a52 (-altivec) -dv -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -xvid"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11-r2  USE="X alsa arts esd opengl oss xv -aalib -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -svga -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2  USE="alsa ipv6 tcpd -debug"

[nomerge      ]    app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719

[ebuild     U ]     app-admin/eselect-1.0.10 [1.0.7] USE="-bash-completion -doc -vim-syntax%" 150 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-bin-2.0.0.6 [1.5.0.10] LINGUAS="de -be% -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -ga -ga_IE -hu -it -ja -lt -mk -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn% -nn_NO% -pa% -pa_IN -pl -pt% -pt_BR -pt_PT% -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh% -zh_CN -zh_TW% (-gu_IN%) (-he%) (-ko%)" 11,330 kB

[nomerge      ] net-print/foomatic-db-20060720

[ebuild     U ]  net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.20060720 [3.0.2] 307 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   net-print/foomatic-db-20060720  12,056 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-lang/ruby-1.8.5_p2-r1 [1.8.5_p2] USE="ipv6 -cjk -debug -doc -examples -socks5 -threads -tk"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-ruby/ruby-config-0.3.2 [0.3.1] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20070302 [1.0.20051122-r3]

[ebuild     U ]  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 [1.0.8776-r1] USE="gtk%* (-multilib)" 7,672 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts css dvdr encode flac hal kde mp3 vorbis -debug -ffmpeg -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]  app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha25 [2.01.01_alpha10] USE="unicode" 1,554 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1  USE="spell -debug -dia -doc -gnome -inkjar -lcms -mmx -postscript -wmf"

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/XML-XQL-0.68

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805  USE="ssl"

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.55 [0.51-r1] 119 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/boehm-gc-6.8 [6.7] USE="-nocxx -threads" 740 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rdate-1.4-r3 [1.4-r1] USE="ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/links-2.1_pre28-r1 [2.1_pre26] USE="X gpm jpeg png sdl ssl unicode -directfb -fbcon -javascript -livecd -svga -tiff" 3,825 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1  USE="spell -debug -dia -doc -gnome -inkjar -lcms -mmx -postscript -wmf"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-cpp/glibmm-2.12.8 [2.8.4] USE="-debug -doc* -examples%" 2,477 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3 [1.14.2] USE="bzip2 gnome python -debug -doc (-static%)"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/libbonobo-2.16.0  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/orbit-2.14.7 [2.14.2] USE="-debug -doc (-ssl%*)" 713 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3-r1 [2.16.3] USE="hal ipv6 samba ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls"

[ebuild     U ]  app-admin/gamin-0.1.8 [0.1.7] USE="-debug (-doc%*)" 552 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.17 [2.2.14] USE="gimpprint jpeg png python svg -aalib (-altivec) -debug -doc -gtkhtml (-hardened) -lcms -mmx -mng -smp -sse -tiff -wmf"

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/pygtk-2.10.4 [2.10.3] USE="opengl -doc -examples%"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/atk-1.18.0 [1.12.3] USE="-debug -doc" 641 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/glib-2.12.12 [2.12.9] USE="-debug -doc (-hardened)" 2,870 kB

[ebuild     U ]     sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 [2.5-r2] USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 483 kB

[ebuild     U ]      sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 [4.1.1-r3] USE="fortran gtk mudflap* nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d% -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,840 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3 [5.1.6-r6] USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt exif ftp gdbm iconv ipv6 ldap mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spell spl ssl truetype unicode xml zip zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc* -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -fastbuild -fdftk -filter% -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json% -kerberos -ldap-sasl% -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -suhosin% -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip-external% (-apache%) (-filepro%) (-hardenedphp%) (-hyperwave-api%) (-informix%) (-memlimit%) (-ming%) (-sasl%) (-vm-goto%) (-vm-switch%)"

[nomerge      ]  dev-db/mysql-5.0.44 [5.0.38] USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5 [2.9007] 120 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-db/mysql-5.0.44 [5.0.38] USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static" 23,869 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/blackbox-0.70.1 [0.70.0] USE="nls truetype -debug" 481 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.44 [1.33] USE="-debug -usb" 191 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts css dvdr encode flac hal kde mp3 vorbis -debug -ffmpeg -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]  media-sound/normalize-0.7.7 [0.7.6-r2] USE="mad nls -audiofile (-xmms%)" 380 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.2-r1 [0.1.2] USE="-fftw -sndfile" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1  0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.5-r1 [3.5.5] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.0  USE="arts pam -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kdexdeltas -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kdebase-pam-7 [6] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  x11-apps/xset-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 210 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.0 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 91 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/XML-XQL-0.68

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/XML-DOM-1.44

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805  USE="ssl"

[ebuild     U ]    virtual/perl-libnet-1.21 [1.19] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.56 [3.55] USE="unicode" 85 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001] 62 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.6-r1 [1.4.5-r1] USE="arts kde mysql opengl python%* real -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4% -mtp -musicbrainz -njb -noamazon -postgres -visualization -xinerama (-aac%)" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -be% -bg -bn% -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo% -es -et -eu% -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id% -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku% -lo% -lt -mk% -ms -nb -nds% -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss% -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW (-ka%)"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2  USE="X alsa arts dvd esd flac gtk ipv6 mad nls opengl oss samba sdl truetype vorbis win32codecs xv -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -fbcon -gnome -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack -pulseaudio -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -wavpack -xcb -xinerama -xvmc"

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/flac-1.1.2-r8 [1.1.2-r3] USE="ogg -3dnow -debug -doc* -sse" 8 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.5  USE="arts cups kde -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]   app-text/enscript-1.6.4-r3 [1.6.4-r2] USE="nls -ruby%" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kuickshow-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/imlib-1.9.15-r1 [1.9.14-r3] USE="gtk%* -doc%" 668 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/ifplugd-0.28-r7  USE="doc"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libdaemon-0.10 [0.8] USE="-doc*" 337 kB

[ebuild     U ]  www-client/lynx-2.8.6-r2 [2.8.5-r3] USE="bzip2 ipv6 nls ssl unicode%* -cjk" LINGUAS="-ja%" 2,238 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.1  USE="arts -debug -doc -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -nfs -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hu -is -it -ja -ka -lt -mk -ms -mt -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r1 [1.701.0] USE="jpeg opengl" 1,383 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-db/sqlite-3.3.17 [3.3.12] USE="-debug -doc -nothreadsafe -soundex% -tcl" 2,062 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/eix-0.9.9 [0.9.1] USE="-sqlite" 362 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]  x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.16.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.10 [0.9-r1] USE="(-debug%)" 33 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5  USE="X ncurses nls readline -aalib -curl -debug -libcaca -lirc -vdr -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2  USE="X alsa arts dvd esd flac gtk ipv6 mad nls opengl oss samba sdl truetype vorbis win32codecs xv -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -fbcon -gnome -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack -pulseaudio -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -wavpack -xcb -xinerama -xvmc"

[nomerge      ]   media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070330  USE="X encode ieee1394 ogg oss sdl truetype vorbis zlib -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -dts -imlib -mmx -network -test -theora -threads -v4l -x264 -xvid"

[nomerge      ]    media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11-r2  USE="X alsa arts esd opengl oss xv -aalib -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -svga -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]     media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r3 [0.2.6-r1] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/certmanager-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.4 [1.1.2-r1] 922 kB

[nomerge      ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720 [3.0.2-r1] USE="cups (-samba%*)"

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1 [1.2.6] USE="X dbus jpeg ldap%* nls pam php png ppds samba ssl -slp -tiff"

[nomerge      ]   net-libs/gnutls-1.4.4-r1  USE="nls zlib -doc"

[ebuild     U ]    app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.7 [0.5.5] USE="-doc" 469 kB

[nomerge      ] www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2  USE="apache2 doc ldap ssl -debug -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker (-selinux) -static-modules -threads"

[ebuild     U ]  app-misc/mime-types-7 [5] 7 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20070302 [1.0.20051122-r3]

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 230 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.1 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 265 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r1 [1.1.2-r2] USE="-debug" 237 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 [1.0.8776-r1] USE="gtk%* (-multilib)"

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

[nomerge      ]   x11-apps/xinit-1.0.3-r3 [1.0.2-r6] USE="-debug -minimal"

[nomerge      ]    x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint"

[ebuild     U ]     net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r8 [0.17-r7] USE="pam" 14 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-apps/xinit-1.0.3-r3 [1.0.2-r6] USE="-debug -minimal" 96 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8-r1 [0.8] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r1 [1.1.2-r2] USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

[nomerge      ]   media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls"

[ebuild     U ]    media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2 [1.0.0] USE="-debug" 559 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 62 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.6 [3.5.5] USE="-debug" 363 kB

[nomerge      ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.6 [2.0.0.3] USE="-restrict-javascript%" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro% -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]  www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.56

[ebuild     U ]   x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug -dga% -dmx% -xinerama%" 98 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.6 [2.0.4] USE="ncurses nls spell unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang" 1,285 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-misc/kdiff3-0.9.92  USE="arts -debug -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 [2.8.7-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,038 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-406 [394] USE="unicode" 480 kB

[nomerge      ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r5

[ebuild     U ]  app-arch/cpio-2.9 [2.7-r1] USE="nls" 741 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.5.1 [1.4.2] USE="-debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 1,514 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.5 [22.3] USE="X ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 271 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 [2.5.9-r1] USE="-build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.18-r1 [1.16.1] USE="nls -static" 1,834 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-7.6 [6.9-r1] 61 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12 [1.3.11] USE="nls -pic -static" 452 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001]

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001]

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.004-r1 [2.001]

[nomerge      ]    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid"

[ebuild     U ]     perl-core/PodParser-1.35 [1.32] 96 kB

[ebuild     U ]     perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64 [2.56] 70 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1 [1.1.0] USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 216 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 101 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 225 kB

[nomerge      ] app-office/kmymoney2-0.8.6  USE="arts crypt hbci -debug -ofx -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  net-libs/aqbanking-2.3.2 [2.2.9] USE="hbci kde python qt3 yellownet -chipcard -debug -dtaus -geldkarte -ofx"

[nomerge      ]   sys-libs/gwenhywfar-2.6.1 [2.5.4] USE="ncurses ssl -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d  USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -sse2 -test"

[ebuild     U ]     app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1 [20050804] 95 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/transcode-1.0.3 [1.0.2-r3] USE="X dvdread gtk iconv%* jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow -a52 (-altivec) -dv -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -xvid"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.7 [0.9.6] USE="(-static%)" 380 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libmpeg2-0.4.1 [0.4.0b] USE="X sdl" 483 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kwin-3.5.5-r2 [3.5.5-r1] USE="arts xcomposite -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 197 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 41 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001] 131 kB

[nomerge      ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.21 [1.19]

[ebuild  N    ]  perl-core/libnet-1.21  USE="-sasl" 67 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kwin-3.5.5-r2 [3.5.5-r1] USE="arts xcomposite -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3.1 [0.3] USE="-debug" 216 kB

[nomerge      ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2  USE="X alsa arts dvd esd flac gtk ipv6 mad nls opengl oss samba sdl truetype vorbis win32codecs xv -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -fbcon -gnome -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack -pulseaudio -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -wavpack -xcb -xinerama -xvmc"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9-r1 [1.2.9] USE="-doc* (-static%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gwenhywfar-2.6.1 [2.5.4] USE="ncurses ssl -debug -doc" 1,174 kB

[nomerge      ] net-libs/aqbanking-2.3.2 [2.2.9] USE="hbci kde python qt3 yellownet -chipcard -debug -dtaus -geldkarte -ofx"

[ebuild     U ]  app-misc/ktoblzcheck-1.14 [1.13] USE="python" 455 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.17 [2.2.14] USE="gimpprint jpeg png python svg -aalib (-altivec) -debug -doc -gtkhtml (-hardened) -lcms -mmx -mng -smp -sse -tiff -wmf"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libexif-0.6.16 [0.6.13-r1] USE="nls -doc*" 676 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-python/pygtk-2.10.4 [2.10.3] USE="opengl -doc -examples%"

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1 [2.4.0] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.1  USE="arts -debug -doc -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -nfs -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hu -is -it -ja -ka -lt -mk -ms -mt -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/libgphoto2-2.2.1-r1  USE="exif hal nls -doc"

[nomerge      ]   sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1 [0.5.7-r3] USE="crypt pcmcia -acpi -debug -dell% -disk-partition% -doc* (-selinux) (-dmi%)"

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-apps/dmidecode-2.9  48 kB

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r1 [2.1.5] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.4-r3 [1.0.3-r2] USE="nls -build% -dynamic (-selinux)" 300 kB

[ebuild     U ]     sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19 [1.02.10-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 179 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.17 [2.2.14] USE="gimpprint jpeg png python svg -aalib (-altivec) -debug -doc -gtkhtml (-hardened) -lcms -mmx -mng -smp -sse -tiff -wmf"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.19-r1 [2.3.17] USE="-debug" 296 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kaddressbook-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -gnokii -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.5.4  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.4 [1.1.2-r1]

[nomerge      ]    app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21  USE="X ldap nls -gpg2-experimental (-selinux) -smartcard"

[ebuild     U ]     dev-libs/pth-2.0.7 [1.4.0] 638 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.5  USE="arts cups kde -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1 [1.2.6] USE="X dbus jpeg ldap%* nls pam php png ppds samba ssl -slp -tiff"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.1 [1.0] 276 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-apps/xprop-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 98 kB

[ebuild     U ]   app-text/libpaper-1.1.21 [1.1.20] 343 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5 [2.9007]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/DBI-1.58 [1.50] 479 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.18  0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2020-r1 [0.2018] 18 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.43 [0.38] 28 kB

[ebuild     U ]    virtual/perl-Storable-2.16 [2.15] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 [2.1.22-r1] USE="berkdb crypt gdbm java ldap mysql pam ssl -authdaemond -kerberos -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom"

[nomerge      ]  dev-db/mysql-5.0.44 [5.0.38] USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static"

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/ed-0.5 [0.2-r6] 53 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.3-r3 [1.0.2-r6] USE="-debug -minimal"

[ebuild     U ]  x11-wm/twm-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 233 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 98 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-terms/xterm-225 [218] USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar" 803 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-apps/luit-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 97 kB

[ebuild     U ]   sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5 [1.1.4.1] 15 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.3  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 214 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8-r1 [0.8]

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 186 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 [2.8.7-r1] USE="nls -static"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/man-pages-2.62 [2.44] USE="nls" 1,788 kB

[nomerge      ] net-misc/openssh-4.6_p1-r3 [4.5_p1-r1] USE="X ldap pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1 [4.0.18.1] USE="cracklib nls pam -nousuid (-selinux) -skey" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r5

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r7 [2.12r-r6] USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/ant-commons-net-1.7.0

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.12 [1.5.0.11] USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin"

[nomerge      ]   sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 [2.5-r2] USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ]    sys-libs/timezone-data-2007f [2007d] USE="nls" 343 kB

[ebuild     U ]    sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.21 [2.6.17-r2] USE="(-gcc64%)" 4,287 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-util/unifdef-1.20  65 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 93 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 219 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 268 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/googleearth-4

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.8  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3 [4.0.1] USE="-debug" 210 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.0-r2 [4.1.4-r2] USE="cups dbus%* gif jpeg mysql opengl png ssl%* zlib -accessibility -debug -doc* -examples -firebird -glib% -mng -nas -nis -odbc -pch% -postgres -qt3support% -sqlite -sqlite3% -tiff% -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom%"

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.1 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 216 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 [1.0.8776-r1] USE="gtk%* (-multilib)"

[ebuild  NS   ]  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r4  USE="-build -symlink" 43,180 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/goffice-0.2.1  USE="gnome -debug"

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13 [2.10.9] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.1 [1.1.1] USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]    x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.1 [1.1.2] USE="-debug" 54 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-proto/xproto-7.0.10 [7.0.7] USE="-debug" 140 kB

[ebuild     U ]     sys-devel/binutils-2.17 [2.16.1-r3] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 13,502 kB

[ebuild     U ]      sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 [1.9-r2] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0-r2  USE="-jai -javamail -noantlr -nobcel -nobsf -nocommonslogging -nocommonsnet -nojdepend -nojmf -nojsch -nolog4j -nooro -noregexp -noresolver -noswing -noxalan"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ant-junit-1.7.0

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.12 [1.5.0.11] USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin"

[nomerge      ]    dev-java/java-config-1.3.7

[ebuild     U ]     dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.13 [0.12-r1] 7 kB

[ebuild     U ]      app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28 [0.1.20] USE="(-python%*)" 78 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/transcode-1.0.3 [1.0.2-r3] USE="X dvdread gtk iconv%* jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow -a52 (-altivec) -dv -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -xvid"

[nomerge      ]  sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 [2.5-r2] USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ]   app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15 [0.1.13] USE="-caps" 53 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-python/PyQt-3.17  USE="-debug -doc -examples"

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r4 [2.4.4] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples% -nocxx -nothreads% -tk -ucs2"

[ebuild  N    ]   app-admin/python-updater-0.2  3 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/ant-trax-1.7.0

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ant-junit-1.7.0

[nomerge      ]   sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.11  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl"

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1 [6.7-r1] USE="nls -acl (-selinux) -static -xattr" 5,307 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-ruby/ruby-config-0.3.2 [0.3.1]

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/ruby-1.8.5_p2-r1 [1.8.5_p2] USE="ipv6 -cjk -debug -doc -examples -socks5 -threads -tk"

[ebuild     U ]   sys-libs/readline-5.2_p4 [5.2_p2] 4 kB

[ebuild     U ]    app-shells/bash-3.2_p17 [3.2_p15-r1] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -vanilla" 5 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.004-r1 [2.001] 203 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base-2.004 [2.001] 89 kB

[ebuild     U ]   virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.19 [1.18] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/transcode-1.0.3 [1.0.2-r3] USE="X dvdread gtk iconv%* jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow -a52 (-altivec) -dv -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -xvid"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libogg-1.1.3 [1.1.2] 395 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/DBI-1.58 [1.50]
```

*gekürzt - think4urs11

----------

## think4urs11

du must das ganze in zwei Posts splitten; die Ausgabe ist zu lang für einen einzelnen Post, deswegen geht immer ein guter Teil davon verloren

----------

## b3cks

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Problems have been detected with your world file
> 
> !!! Please run emaint --check world 

 

Hast du das schon mal gemacht?

----------

## markus.streit

nun habe ich das Formatierungsproblem erkannt: das Codefragment ist zu lange, es wird abgeschnitten. Hier also ein Versuch mit mehreren Codeabschnitten:

```
localhost portage # emerge -upvtD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

... done!

[nomerge      ] kde-base/korganizer-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/certmanager-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10  USE="alsa arts cups fam spell ssl -acl -avahi -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -tiff -utempter -xinerama -zeroconf"

[nomerge      ]     app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0 [0.51.1]

[nomerge      ]      app-text/aspell-0.60.5 [0.50.5-r4] USE="gpm nls%*"

[ebuild  N    ]       app-dicts/aspell-de-0.60_pre20030222  268 kB

[ebuild     U ]        app-text/aspell-0.60.5 [0.50.5-r4] USE="gpm nls%*" 1,714 kB

[ebuild     U ]     app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0 [0.51.1] 179 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.17 [2.2.14] USE="gimpprint jpeg png python svg -aalib (-altivec) -debug -doc -gtkhtml (-hardened) -lcms -mmx -mng -smp -sse -tiff -wmf"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r1 [2.16.1] USE="zlib -debug -doc -gnome"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3 [1.14.2] USE="bzip2 gnome python -debug -doc (-static%)"

[nomerge      ]    gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3-r1 [2.16.3] USE="hal ipv6 samba ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls"

[ebuild     U ]     gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6 [0.4-r5] USE="-debug -gnome%" 456 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts css dvdr encode flac hal kde mp3 vorbis -debug -ffmpeg -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1 [0.5.7-r3] USE="crypt pcmcia -acpi -debug -dell% -disk-partition% -doc* (-selinux) (-dmi%)"

[ebuild  N    ]   app-misc/hal-info-20070425  106 kB

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1 [0.5.7-r3] USE="crypt pcmcia -acpi -debug -dell% -disk-partition% -doc* (-selinux) (-dmi%)" 1,551 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6 [0.4-r5] USE="-debug -gnome%"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0  USE="X -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]    gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0  USE="esd -debug -doc -static"

[ebuild     U ]     gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3-r1 [2.16.3] USE="hal ipv6 samba ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/goffice-0.2.1  USE="gnome -debug"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.12.1  USE="cups -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]   net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.2 [0.2.0] USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]    net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1 [1.2.6] USE="X dbus jpeg ldap%* nls pam php png ppds samba ssl -slp -tiff"

[ebuild     U ]     dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3 [5.1.6-r6] USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt exif ftp gdbm iconv ipv6 ldap mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spell spl ssl truetype unicode xml zip zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc* -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -fastbuild -fdftk -filter% -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json% -kerberos -ldap-sasl% -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -suhosin% -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip-external% (-apache%) (-filepro%) (-hardenedphp%) (-hyperwave-api%) (-informix%) (-memlimit%) (-ming%) (-sasl%) (-vm-goto%) (-vm-switch%)" 7,262 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.17 [2.2.14] USE="gimpprint jpeg png python svg -aalib (-altivec) -debug -doc -gtkhtml (-hardened) -lcms -mmx -mng -smp -sse -tiff -wmf" 12,795 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r1 [2.16.1] USE="zlib -debug -doc -gnome" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3 [1.14.2] USE="bzip2 gnome python -debug -doc (-static%)" 532 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.2 [0.2.0] USE="-debug" 308 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.4  USE="cairo gtk qt3 qt4"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/qt-4.3.0-r2 [4.1.4-r2] USE="cups dbus%* gif jpeg mysql opengl png ssl%* zlib -accessibility -debug -doc* -examples -firebird -glib% -mng -nas -nis -odbc -pch% -postgres -qt3support% -sqlite -sqlite3% -tiff% -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom%" 40,973 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1 [1.0.20070321] USE="X alsa arts dvd encode esd ftp gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg mad mp3 opengl oss png quicktime real samba sdl truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xv -3dnow -3dnowext -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb% -amrwb% -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvdnav -enca -fbcon -ggi -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmx -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -pnm -radio -rar -rtc -speex -srt -sse -sse2 -ssse3% -svga -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc -zoran (-amr%) (-dvdread%*)" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 7,445 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.17 [2.2.14] USE="gimpprint jpeg png python svg -aalib (-altivec) -debug -doc -gtkhtml (-hardened) -lcms -mmx -mng -smp -sse -tiff -wmf"

[nomerge      ]  media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7  USE="cups foomaticdb gtk nls ppds readline"

[nomerge      ]   net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.20060720 [3.0.2]

[ebuild     U ]    net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720 [3.0.2-r1] USE="cups (-samba%*)" 162 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1 [1.0.20070321] USE="X alsa arts dvd encode esd ftp gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg mad mp3 opengl oss png quicktime real samba sdl truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xv -3dnow -3dnowext -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb% -amrwb% -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvdnav -enca -fbcon -ggi -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmx -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -pnm -radio -rar -rtc -speex -srt -sse -sse2 -ssse3% -svga -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc -zoran (-amr%) (-dvdread%*)" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa"

[ebuild     U ]  net-fs/samba-3.0.24-r3 [3.0.24] USE="cups fam ldap pam python readline -acl -async -automount -caps -doc -examples -kerberos -oav -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind" LINGUAS="-ja -pl" 14 kB

[ebuild     U ]   net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1 [1.2.6] USE="X dbus jpeg ldap%* nls pam php png ppds samba ssl -slp -tiff" 3,534 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.5-r1 [3.5.5] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kwin-3.5.5-r2 [3.5.5-r1] USE="arts xcomposite -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 8 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.6-r1 [1.4.5-r1] USE="arts kde mysql opengl python%* real -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4% -mtp -musicbrainz -njb -noamazon -postgres -visualization -xinerama (-aac%)" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -be% -bg -bn% -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo% -es -et -eu% -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id% -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku% -lo% -lt -mk% -ms -nb -nds% -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss% -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW (-ka%)"

```

```

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/konqueror-3.5.5  USE="arts java -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts hal ldap samba -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70  USE="-debug" 216 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.6-r1 [1.4.5-r1] USE="arts kde mysql opengl python%* real -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4% -mtp -musicbrainz -njb -noamazon -postgres -visualization -xinerama (-aac%)" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -be% -bg -bn% -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo% -es -et -eu% -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id% -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku% -lo% -lt -mk% -ms -nb -nds% -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss% -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW (-ka%)" 12,951 kB

[nomerge      ] app-office/qbankmanager-0.9.38  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]  net-libs/aqbanking-2.3.2 [2.2.9] USE="hbci kde python qt3 yellownet -chipcard -debug -dtaus -geldkarte -ofx" 4,037 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.1  USE="arts -debug -doc -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -nfs -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hu -is -it -ja -ka -lt -mk -ms -mt -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libkipi-0.1.5 [0.1.4] USE="arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 588 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/korganizer-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kontact-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]     kde-base/libkcal-3.5.5-r1 [3.5.5] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 119 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.6-r1 [1.4.5-r1] USE="arts kde mysql opengl python%* real -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4% -mtp -musicbrainz -njb -noamazon -postgres -visualization -xinerama (-aac%)" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -be% -bg -bn% -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo% -es -et -eu% -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id% -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku% -lo% -lt -mk% -ms -nb -nds% -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss% -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW (-ka%)"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/PyQt-3.17  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 785 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-python/qscintilla-1.5.1  USE="-doc" 711 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3 [3.3.8-r2] USE="cups gif ipv6 mysql opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/jcalendar-1.3.2 [1.2.2] USE="-doc -source% (-jikes%)" 652 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts css dvdr encode flac hal kde mp3 vorbis -debug -ffmpeg -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]  media-video/transcode-1.0.3 [1.0.2-r3] USE="X dvdread gtk iconv%* jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow -a52 (-altivec) -dv -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -xvid" 1,941 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.2.1-r2  USE="cairo opengl -branding -gnome -seamonkey"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ant-1.7.0

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0-r2  USE="-jai -javamail -noantlr -nobcel -nobsf -nocommonslogging -nocommonsnet -nojdepend -nojmf -nojsch -nolog4j -nooro -noregexp -noresolver -noswing -noxalan"

[nomerge      ]    dev-java/ant-trax-1.7.0

[ebuild     U ]     dev-java/xalan-2.7.0-r3 [2.7.0-r2] USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/ant-apache-bsf-1.7.0-r1 [1.7.0] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.2.1-r2  USE="cairo opengl -branding -gnome -seamonkey"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0-r2  USE="-jai -javamail -noantlr -nobcel -nobsf -nocommonslogging -nocommonsnet -nojdepend -nojmf -nojsch -nolog4j -nooro -noregexp -noresolver -noswing -noxalan"

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/ant-jsch-1.7.0-r1

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/jsch-0.1.33 [0.1.30] USE="-doc -examples -source" 260 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1  USE="spell -debug -dia -doc -gnome -inkjar -lcms -mmx -postscript -wmf"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.9 [2.8.3] USE="-accessibility% -debug -doc% -examples%" 8,330 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts hal ldap samba -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 [2.1.22-r1] USE="berkdb crypt gdbm java ldap mysql pam ssl -authdaemond -kerberos -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.2.1 [2.2.0] USE="java kde -gnome" LINGUAS="de -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu (-pt_BR%)" 143,128 kB

[nomerge      ] www-servers/tomcat-5.5.23-r1  USE="-admin -doc -examples -java5 -source -test"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/commons-fileupload-1.2 [1.1.1] USE="-doc -source -test%" 119 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/xalan-2.7.0-r3 [2.7.0-r2] USE="-doc -source"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/xerces-2.8.1  USE="-doc -examples -source"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-java/xml-commons-resolver-1.2 [1.1-r1] USE="-doc -source" 257 kB

[nomerge      ] www-servers/tomcat-5.5.23-r1  USE="-admin -doc -examples -java5 -source -test"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api-5.5.23  USE="-doc -java5 -source"

[nomerge      ]   virtual/jdk-1.4.2

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r15 [1.4.2.03-r12] USE="-doc* (-nsplugin)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] www-servers/tomcat-5.5.23-r1  USE="-admin -doc -examples -java5 -source -test"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/commons-digester-1.7-r2  USE="-doc -examples -source -test"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-java/commons-beanutils-1.6.1-r3 [1.6.1-r2] USE="-doc* -source (-jikes%)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/korganizer-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kaddressbook-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -gnokii -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    kde-base/certmanager-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]     kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.5.4  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]      kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10  USE="alsa arts cups fam spell ssl -acl -avahi -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -tiff -utempter -xinerama -zeroconf"

[ebuild     U ]       net-dns/libidn-0.6.5-r1 [0.5.15] USE="java nls -doc* -emacs -mono%" 2,079 kB

[ebuild     U ]     app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.7-r1 [1.4.6] USE="bzip2 ldap nls readline zlib -bindist -curl -ecc -idea (-selinux) -smartcard -static -usb (-X%*)" LINGUAS="-ru" 3,126 kB

```

```

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.1  USE="arts -debug -doc -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -nfs -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hu -is -it -ja -ka -lt -mk -ms -mt -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/lcms-1.15  USE="jpeg python zlib -tiff"

[nomerge      ]   dev-lang/swig-1.3.31  USE="java perl php python -doc -guile -lua -mono -ocaml -pike -ruby -tcl -tk"

[nomerge      ]    dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3 [5.1.6-r6] USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt exif ftp gdbm iconv ipv6 ldap mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spell spl ssl truetype unicode xml zip zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc* -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -fastbuild -fdftk -filter% -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json% -kerberos -ldap-sasl% -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -suhosin% -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip-external% (-apache%) (-filepro%) (-hardenedphp%) (-hyperwave-api%) (-informix%) (-memlimit%) (-ming%) (-sasl%) (-vm-goto%) (-vm-switch%)"

[nomerge      ]     www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2  USE="apache2 doc ldap ssl -debug -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker (-selinux) -static-modules -threads"

[ebuild     U ]      dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12-r1 [0.9.12] USE="berkdb gdbm ldap" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.6_p1-r3 [4.5_p1-r1] USE="X ldap pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 1,005 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0-r2  USE="-jai -javamail -noantlr -nobcel -nobsf -nocommonslogging -nocommonsnet -nojdepend -nojmf -nojsch -nolog4j -nooro -noregexp -noresolver -noswing -noxalan"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ant-commons-net-1.7.0

[nomerge      ]   sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.11  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl"

[ebuild     U ]    dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 [2.0.1-r5] USE="-bindist -gmp -test" 151 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/transcode-1.0.3 [1.0.2-r3] USE="X dvdread gtk iconv%* jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow -a52 (-altivec) -dv -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -xvid"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.10  USE="X alsa encode gtk jpeg lame opengl png vorbis -aac -dv -ffmpeg -mmx -x264"

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13 [2.10.9] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

[nomerge      ]     x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 [1.0.8776-r1] USE="gtk%* (-multilib)"

[ebuild     U ]      media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20070302 [1.0.20051122-r3] 1,075 kB

[nomerge      ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.2.1 [2.2.0] USE="java kde -gnome" LINGUAS="de -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu (-pt_BR%)"

[nomerge      ]  app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r5

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/file-4.21-r1 [4.20-r1] USE="python" 538 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/xalan-2.7.0-r3 [2.7.0-r2] USE="-doc -source"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/javacup-0.10k-r1 [0.10k] USE="-source" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/jakarta-regexp-1.3-r4 [1.3-r2] USE="-doc* -source (-jikes%)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/jsch-0.1.33 [0.1.30] USE="-doc -examples -source"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/jzlib-1.0.7-r1 [1.0.5] USE="-doc* -source (-jikes%)" 50 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.9 [2.8.3] USE="-accessibility% -debug -doc% -examples%"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-cpp/cairomm-1.2.4  USE="-doc -examples" 568 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-python/PyQt-3.17  USE="-debug -doc -examples"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/sip-4.5.2-r1  USE="-debug" 408 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/commons-fileupload-1.2 [1.1.1] USE="-doc -source -test%"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/servletapi-2.3-r3 [2.3-r2] USE="-doc* -source (-jikes%)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] www-servers/tomcat-5.5.23-r1  USE="-admin -doc -examples -java5 -source -test"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/xerces-2.8.1  USE="-doc -examples -source"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-java/xml-commons-external-1.3.04 [1.3.02-r1] USE="-doc -source" 645 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/goffice-0.2.1  USE="gnome -debug"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3 [1.14.2] USE="bzip2 gnome python -debug -doc (-static%)"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-python/pygtk-2.10.4 [2.10.3] USE="opengl -doc -examples%" 1,845 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-python/pycairo-1.4.0 [1.0.2] USE="-examples% (-gtk%*) (-numeric%) (-svg%*)" 469 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6 [0.4-r5] USE="-debug -gnome%"

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.4  USE="-doc" 387 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7  USE="-debug" 403 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.3  USE="-debug -doc" 460 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.10  USE="-debug -doc" 379 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     app-text/iso-codes-0.58  4,322 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/goffice-0.2.1  USE="gnome -debug"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3-r1 [2.16.3] USE="hal ipv6 samba ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls"

[ebuild     U ]    net-misc/neon-0.26.3 [0.26.1-r1] USE="nls ssl zlib -expat -socks5" 771 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kopete-3.5.5-r2  USE="arts crypt ssl -addbookmarks -alias -autoreplace -connectionstatus -contactnotes -debug -gadu -groupwise -highlight -history -irc -jingle -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -latex -netmeeting -nowlistening -sametime -slp -sms -statistics -texteffect -translator -webpresence -winpopup -xinerama -xscreensaver -yahoo"

[nomerge      ]  net-dns/libidn-0.6.5-r1 [0.5.15] USE="java nls -doc* -emacs -mono%"

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/gjdoc-0.7.7-r1  USE="-source -xmldoclet" 714 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3 [1.14.2] USE="bzip2 gnome python -debug -doc (-static%)"

[ebuild     U ]  media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.4-r1 [6.3.0.5] USE="X bzip2 jpeg mpeg perl png truetype xml zlib -doc -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri% -jbig -jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -openexr% -q32% -q8% -tiff -wmf" 5,678 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.6-r1 [1.4.5-r1] USE="arts kde mysql opengl python%* real -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4% -mtp -musicbrainz -njb -noamazon -postgres -visualization -xinerama (-aac%)" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -be% -bg -bn% -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo% -es -et -eu% -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id% -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku% -lo% -lt -mk% -ms -nb -nds% -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss% -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW (-ka%)"

```

```

[ebuild     U ]  dev-lang/ruby-1.8.5_p2-r1 [1.8.5_p2] USE="ipv6 -cjk -debug -doc -examples -socks5 -threads -tk" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13 [2.10.9] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama" 14,809 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.20 [0.18-r1] 420 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/pango-1.16.4 [1.14.10] USE="-debug -doc" 1,325 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/cairo-1.4.6 [1.2.4] USE="X glitz svg -debug% -directfb -doc -xcb% (-png%*)" 3,108 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.28 [2.6.27] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -test" 4,606 kB

[ebuild     U ]      dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r4 [2.4.4] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples% -nocxx -nothreads% -tk -ucs2" 9 kB

[ebuild     U ]       sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3 [1.8.3-r2] USE="berkdb" 224 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts hal ldap samba -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1 [2.3.30-r2] USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ipv6 perl readline samba ssl tcpd -debug -kerberos -minimal -odbc -overlays -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 3,707 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]   sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2  USE="java -bootstrap -doc -nocxx -tcl -test" 5,961 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.12 [1.5.0.11] USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin" 48,483 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1 [2.0.31-r5] 25 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.6 [2.0.0.3] USE="-restrict-javascript%" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro% -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 9,595 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/transcode-1.0.3 [1.0.2-r3] USE="X dvdread gtk iconv%* jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow -a52 (-altivec) -dv -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -xvid"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11-r2  USE="X alsa arts esd opengl oss xv -aalib -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -svga -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2  USE="alsa ipv6 tcpd -debug"

[nomerge      ]    app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719

[ebuild     U ]     app-admin/eselect-1.0.10 [1.0.7] USE="-bash-completion -doc -vim-syntax%" 150 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-bin-2.0.0.6 [1.5.0.10] LINGUAS="de -be% -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -ga -ga_IE -hu -it -ja -lt -mk -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn% -nn_NO% -pa% -pa_IN -pl -pt% -pt_BR -pt_PT% -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh% -zh_CN -zh_TW% (-gu_IN%) (-he%) (-ko%)" 11,330 kB

[nomerge      ] net-print/foomatic-db-20060720

[ebuild     U ]  net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.20060720 [3.0.2] 307 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   net-print/foomatic-db-20060720  12,056 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-lang/ruby-1.8.5_p2-r1 [1.8.5_p2] USE="ipv6 -cjk -debug -doc -examples -socks5 -threads -tk"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-ruby/ruby-config-0.3.2 [0.3.1] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20070302 [1.0.20051122-r3]

[ebuild     U ]  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 [1.0.8776-r1] USE="gtk%* (-multilib)" 7,672 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts css dvdr encode flac hal kde mp3 vorbis -debug -ffmpeg -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]  app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha25 [2.01.01_alpha10] USE="unicode" 1,554 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1  USE="spell -debug -dia -doc -gnome -inkjar -lcms -mmx -postscript -wmf"

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/XML-XQL-0.68

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805  USE="ssl"

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.55 [0.51-r1] 119 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/boehm-gc-6.8 [6.7] USE="-nocxx -threads" 740 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rdate-1.4-r3 [1.4-r1] USE="ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/links-2.1_pre28-r1 [2.1_pre26] USE="X gpm jpeg png sdl ssl unicode -directfb -fbcon -javascript -livecd -svga -tiff" 3,825 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1  USE="spell -debug -dia -doc -gnome -inkjar -lcms -mmx -postscript -wmf"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-cpp/glibmm-2.12.8 [2.8.4] USE="-debug -doc* -examples%" 2,477 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3 [1.14.2] USE="bzip2 gnome python -debug -doc (-static%)"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/libbonobo-2.16.0  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/orbit-2.14.7 [2.14.2] USE="-debug -doc (-ssl%*)" 713 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3-r1 [2.16.3] USE="hal ipv6 samba ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls"

[ebuild     U ]  app-admin/gamin-0.1.8 [0.1.7] USE="-debug (-doc%*)" 552 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.17 [2.2.14] USE="gimpprint jpeg png python svg -aalib (-altivec) -debug -doc -gtkhtml (-hardened) -lcms -mmx -mng -smp -sse -tiff -wmf"

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/pygtk-2.10.4 [2.10.3] USE="opengl -doc -examples%"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/atk-1.18.0 [1.12.3] USE="-debug -doc" 641 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/glib-2.12.12 [2.12.9] USE="-debug -doc (-hardened)" 2,870 kB

[ebuild     U ]     sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 [2.5-r2] USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 483 kB

[ebuild     U ]      sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 [4.1.1-r3] USE="fortran gtk mudflap* nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d% -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,840 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3 [5.1.6-r6] USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt exif ftp gdbm iconv ipv6 ldap mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spell spl ssl truetype unicode xml zip zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc* -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -fastbuild -fdftk -filter% -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json% -kerberos -ldap-sasl% -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -suhosin% -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip-external% (-apache%) (-filepro%) (-hardenedphp%) (-hyperwave-api%) (-informix%) (-memlimit%) (-ming%) (-sasl%) (-vm-goto%) (-vm-switch%)"

[nomerge      ]  dev-db/mysql-5.0.44 [5.0.38] USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5 [2.9007] 120 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-db/mysql-5.0.44 [5.0.38] USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static" 23,869 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/blackbox-0.70.1 [0.70.0] USE="nls truetype -debug" 481 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.44 [1.33] USE="-debug -usb" 191 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts css dvdr encode flac hal kde mp3 vorbis -debug -ffmpeg -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]  media-sound/normalize-0.7.7 [0.7.6-r2] USE="mad nls -audiofile (-xmms%)" 380 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.2-r1 [0.1.2] USE="-fftw -sndfile" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1  0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.5-r1 [3.5.5] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.0  USE="arts pam -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kdexdeltas -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kdebase-pam-7 [6] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  x11-apps/xset-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 210 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.0 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 91 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/XML-XQL-0.68

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/XML-DOM-1.44

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805  USE="ssl"

[ebuild     U ]    virtual/perl-libnet-1.21 [1.19] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.56 [3.55] USE="unicode" 85 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001] 62 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.6-r1 [1.4.5-r1] USE="arts kde mysql opengl python%* real -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4% -mtp -musicbrainz -njb -noamazon -postgres -visualization -xinerama (-aac%)" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -be% -bg -bn% -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo% -es -et -eu% -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id% -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku% -lo% -lt -mk% -ms -nb -nds% -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss% -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW (-ka%)"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2  USE="X alsa arts dvd esd flac gtk ipv6 mad nls opengl oss samba sdl truetype vorbis win32codecs xv -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -fbcon -gnome -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack -pulseaudio -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -wavpack -xcb -xinerama -xvmc"

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/flac-1.1.2-r8 [1.1.2-r3] USE="ogg -3dnow -debug -doc* -sse" 8 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.5  USE="arts cups kde -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]   app-text/enscript-1.6.4-r3 [1.6.4-r2] USE="nls -ruby%" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kuickshow-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/imlib-1.9.15-r1 [1.9.14-r3] USE="gtk%* -doc%" 668 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/ifplugd-0.28-r7  USE="doc"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libdaemon-0.10 [0.8] USE="-doc*" 337 kB

[ebuild     U ]  www-client/lynx-2.8.6-r2 [2.8.5-r3] USE="bzip2 ipv6 nls ssl unicode%* -cjk" LINGUAS="-ja%" 2,238 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.1  USE="arts -debug -doc -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -nfs -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hu -is -it -ja -ka -lt -mk -ms -mt -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r1 [1.701.0] USE="jpeg opengl" 1,383 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-db/sqlite-3.3.17 [3.3.12] USE="-debug -doc -nothreadsafe -soundex% -tcl" 2,062 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/eix-0.9.9 [0.9.1] USE="-sqlite" 362 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]  x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.16.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.10 [0.9-r1] USE="(-debug%)" 33 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5  USE="X ncurses nls readline -aalib -curl -debug -libcaca -lirc -vdr -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2  USE="X alsa arts dvd esd flac gtk ipv6 mad nls opengl oss samba sdl truetype vorbis win32codecs xv -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -fbcon -gnome -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack -pulseaudio -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -wavpack -xcb -xinerama -xvmc"

[nomerge      ]   media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070330  USE="X encode ieee1394 ogg oss sdl truetype vorbis zlib -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -dts -imlib -mmx -network -test -theora -threads -v4l -x264 -xvid"

[nomerge      ]    media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11-r2  USE="X alsa arts esd opengl oss xv -aalib -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -svga -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]     media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r3 [0.2.6-r1] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/certmanager-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.4 [1.1.2-r1] 922 kB

[nomerge      ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720 [3.0.2-r1] USE="cups (-samba%*)"

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1 [1.2.6] USE="X dbus jpeg ldap%* nls pam php png ppds samba ssl -slp -tiff"

[nomerge      ]   net-libs/gnutls-1.4.4-r1  USE="nls zlib -doc"

[ebuild     U ]    app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.7 [0.5.5] USE="-doc" 469 kB

[nomerge      ] www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2  USE="apache2 doc ldap ssl -debug -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker (-selinux) -static-modules -threads"

[ebuild     U ]  app-misc/mime-types-7 [5] 7 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20070302 [1.0.20051122-r3]

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 230 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.1 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 265 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r1 [1.1.2-r2] USE="-debug" 237 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 [1.0.8776-r1] USE="gtk%* (-multilib)"

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

[nomerge      ]   x11-apps/xinit-1.0.3-r3 [1.0.2-r6] USE="-debug -minimal"

[nomerge      ]    x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint"

[ebuild     U ]     net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r8 [0.17-r7] USE="pam" 14 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-apps/xinit-1.0.3-r3 [1.0.2-r6] USE="-debug -minimal" 96 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8-r1 [0.8] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r1 [1.1.2-r2] USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

[nomerge      ]   media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls"

[ebuild     U ]    media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2 [1.0.0] USE="-debug" 559 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 62 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.6 [3.5.5] USE="-debug" 363 kB

```

*letztes unvollständiges Codesegment gelöscht; Post zu lang -- think4urs11

----------

## markus.streit

der Code ist zu lange. Hier habe ich den Ausschnitt, wo coldplug aufgeführt wird. 

```
[ebuild     U ]     sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 [2.5-r2] USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 483 kB

[ebuild     U ]      sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 [4.1.1-r3] USE="fortran gtk mudflap* nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d% -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,840 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3 [5.1.6-r6] USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt exif ftp gdbm iconv ipv6 ldap mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spell spl ssl truetype unicode xml zip zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc* -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -fastbuild -fdftk -filter% -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json% -kerberos -ldap-sasl% -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -suhosin% -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip-external% (-apache%) (-filepro%) (-hardenedphp%) (-hyperwave-api%) (-informix%) (-memlimit%) (-ming%) (-sasl%) (-vm-goto%) (-vm-switch%)"

[nomerge      ]  dev-db/mysql-5.0.44 [5.0.38] USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5 [2.9007] 120 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-db/mysql-5.0.44 [5.0.38] USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static" 23,869 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/blackbox-0.70.1 [0.70.0] USE="nls truetype -debug" 481 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.44 [1.33] USE="-debug -usb" 191 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts css dvdr encode flac hal kde mp3 vorbis -debug -ffmpeg -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]  media-sound/normalize-0.7.7 [0.7.6-r2] USE="mad nls -audiofile (-xmms%)" 380 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.2-r1 [0.1.2] USE="-fftw -sndfile" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1  0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.5-r1 [3.5.5] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.0  USE="arts pam -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kdexdeltas -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kdebase-pam-7 [6] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  x11-apps/xset-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 210 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.0 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 91 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/XML-XQL-0.68

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/XML-DOM-1.44

```

leider kann ich nicht erkennen, welches Packet "coldplug" abhängig ist.

----------

## manuels

poste mal die Ausgabe von 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## markus.streit

emerge --info:

```
localhost ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Mobile CPU 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 08 Aug 2007 17:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apache2 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cairo cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt css cups cvs dbus dhcp dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd exif fam firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glitz gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gzip hal iconv ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde lame ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mime mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcmcia pcre pda pdf pdflib perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba sdl session sftp spell spl sql ssl subversion svg tcpd transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev uml unicode unzip vorbis wifi win32codecs x86 xcomposite xine xml xorg xv zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

emaint --check world habe ich auch schon gemacht. Hier das Listing:

```
emaint --check world

Checking world for problems

'sys-apps/coldplug' is not installed

Finished

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Versuch doch mal einfach zum Beispiel: emerge kde -avn1

Damit installierst du alle kde Pakete außer die, die schon aktuell sind.

Damit schaffst du ein bisschen Ordnung in dieses Chaos.

Besser:

Oder du machst statt ein: emerge world ein emerge system -uDavt

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

 *markus.streit wrote:*   

> emaint --check world habe ich auch schon gemacht. Hier das Listing:
> 
> ```
> emaint --check world
> 
> ...

 

Sieht so aus als ob coldplug noch im worldfile drin steht.Schaue mal in /var/lib/portage/world nach und entferne coldplug falls dem so ist.

----------

## Max Steel

Gib mal die Ausgabe von cat /var/lib/portage/world

Ich vermute ganz stark das coldplug nicht installiert ist, aber noch in der worldfile aufgeführt wird.

Wenn ja, dann lösche es einfach aus dieser Datei raus, und überprüfe nochmal ob es wirklich weg ist. Also noch ein emerge --unmerge sys-apps/coldplug

Edith:

Mist Nikaya war schneller, bzw. hab ich nicht gesehen.

----------

## markus.streit

das war wirklich ein guter Hinweis.

Ich habe zuerst den Befehl emerge system -uDavt ausgeführt. Dieser hat ca 50 Packete ersetzt. Aber der anschliessende Versuch mit emerge --update world lieferte die gleichen Fehler wie vorher.

Anschliessend habe ich wie vorgeschlagen die Datei /var/lib/portage/world nach coldplug durchsucht und wurde fündig. Nachdem ich den Eintrag sys-apps/coldplug gelöscht habe, konnte ich emerge --update world problemlos starten.

Ich danke für all eure hilfreichen Tipps!!!   :Very Happy: 

Danke und Gruss

Markus

----------

## AmonAmarth

trotzdem versteh ich persönlich jetzt nicht warum colplug da noch drin war obwohls doch eigentlich "geunmerget" worden ist.....echt strange!

----------

## lordmat

Hallo ihr,

ich hab momentan so ein aehnliches Problem!

Und zwar hab ich ssmtp und netqmail im block stehen, obwohl beide nicht Installiert sind, aber emerge -upDv world die beide installieren moechte!

in der /var/lib/portage/world habe ich auch schon geschaut, ob eventuell dort noch was steht, aber war leider nichts.

Zur uebersicht:

emerge --info

emerge -upDvt world

Edit: ah, vpopmail war schuld! immer gut wenn man ne uebersicht macht  :Smile: 

----------

